# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Chia sẻ những khoảnh khắc đẹp mùa giáng sinh cùng Canon.

## lethao

Lại một mùa noel sắp tới. Thật hạnh phúc nếu như bạn được cảm nhận được sự ấm áp trong đêm giáng sinh, nhận được hơi ấm từ bạn bè và người thân mà họ dành tặng bạn trong một tấm thiệp, một lời chúc dí dỏm, một buổi đi chơi giản dị nhưng đầy ắp tình cảm. Hãy lưu giữ lại những khoảnh khắc đẹp đó, những nụ cười rạng rỡ, những vòng tay ấm áp đó để bạn có thêm một kỷ niệm đẹp trong cuộc sống. Noel năm nay Canon hân hạnh mang đến cho bạn một chương trình khuyến mãi thật hấp dẫn với thật nhiều phần quà giá trị với tổng giá trị quà tặng lên tới 5 tỷ đồng. Ngoài chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn, năm nay Canon muốn được làm ông già noel thay bạn chuyển những ecard với những hình ảnh đẹp và những thông điệp yêu thương gửi tới người thân và bạn bè của bạn. Với 2 game Send Gift và If-so thú vị với nhiều tính năng hiệu chỉnh hình ảnh, tạo những hiệu ứng vui nhộn, bạn tha hồ thể hiện sự sáng tạo của mình. Chỉ với vài thao tác đơn giản cùng với sự sáng tạo, bạn đã có ngay những tấm thiệp dễ thương và gửi gắm những thông điệp yêu thương đó qua Email hay qua mạng xã hội cho những người xung quanh mình – điều này thật ý nghĩa đúng không? Hãy cùng Canon tham gia chia sẻ những khoảng khắc yêu thương và đáng nhớ của bạn với cả thế giới để mùa Noel này trở nên ấm áp và hạnh phúc hơn nha. Hãy vào ngay Microsite của Canon tại địa chỉ: www.canon.com.vn/khoanhkhaccanon để tham gia chương trình và nhận ngay những phần quà đầy ý nghĩa.
Canon xin chúc tất cả các bạn có một mùa giáng sinh an lành và ấm áp.

----------

